
World's total CPU power: one human brain - acro
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/02/adding-up-the-worlds-storage-and-computation-capacities.ars
======
iRobot
I'm guessing made up numbers again, probably some AI researcher getting
nowhere and trying to come up with excuses their CPU is too slow or they need
more RAM.

And anyway, isnt most of the brain used for other things like making sure you
dont fall over everytime you walk. etc

